

Leaving Microsoft: Software Giant's Key Employee Losses - dexen
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/IT-Management/Leaving-Microsoft-Software-Giants-Key-Employee-Losses-725500/

======
dexen
The mobile version may be easier to read: [http://mobile.eweek.com/c/a/IT-
Management/Leaving-Microsoft-...](http://mobile.eweek.com/c/a/IT-
Management/Leaving-Microsoft-Software-Giants-Key-Employee-Losses-725500/)

